
YC News. A Human RSS reader. - rokhayakebe

======
yaacovtp
I wish there wasn't a race for users to submit the latest posting from the top
10 tech/startup blogs. I like discovering new sites not reading a rehash of
what's already in my feed.

~~~
staunch
I've noticed that and it's a really big deal. I would love to filter out all
the sites that I already check. The remaining stuff is what I'm normally
missing.

[x] "Don't display Submissions for .techcrunch.com, ..., ..."

Do I smell a Greasemonkey script?

------
rokhayakebe
If you think about it YC News is nothing more than a RSS reader, but an
intelligent one. Users search and find information all over the web (not only
where you tell them because you sure do not know all the places where good
info resides) and bring it to you. Nice. And all you RSS reader wants you to
do is submit an interesting comment or story every now and then. Sweet.

